# 9 month male golden retriever too small?



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Remember he is still a puppy even at 9 months. He looks fine to me for his frame.


----------



## coopertrooper (Jan 12, 2021)

gr56 said:


> Remember he is still a puppy even at 9 months. He looks fine to me for his frame.


Thank you. It’s hard to not wonder sometimes after everyone keeps telling me he’s “too small”. I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

coopertrooper said:


> Thank you. It’s hard to not wonder sometimes after everyone keeps telling me he’s “too small”. I appreciate the feedback


People will probably always tell you that if you keep your dog at a healthy weight. People are so used to seeing massively obese animals that any animal at the proper weight looks "thin" to them.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

He looks fine to me. Most people are so used to seeing oversized goldens, they often think the one within standard is too small.


----------



## Jdquinn (Aug 23, 2020)

I’ve read that a healthy dog should appear almost skinny. Ribs should be easy to feel without being too thin. Based on that your dog looks perfectly fine. Personally I prefer a leaner dog as I think they look more healthy. I’m conscious of my own dogs weight and feed accordingly. (I also do the same with my tropical fish)


----------



## coopertrooper (Jan 12, 2021)

Jdquinn said:


> I’ve read that a healthy dog should appear almost skinny. Ribs should be easy to feel without being too thin. Based on that your dog looks perfectly fine. Personally I prefer a leaner dog as I think they look more healthy. I’m conscious of my own dogs weight and feed accordingly. (I also do the same with my tropical fish)


I have been trying to give my dog the recommended amount of food per day according to his weight and activity level but for the past couple months his appetite isn’t there. He’ll smell the food maybe nibble on it then leave. Even when it has his favorites like broth or chicken bits so therefore when people tell me he looks to skinny, it worries me. So your comment makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## TrueEarl (Apr 16, 2020)

I think he looks good for his age. Don't worry


----------

